# Best way to prepare the ground for planting alfalfa



## 7710

We are needing to reseed our hay meadows and have been told several different ways to prepare the ground for planting.

Some people in our area plow in the fall then plant in the spring. We have been told that the best way to replant our grass alfalfa fields are to disk them with an offset set disk then seed them with a drill, and we have also been told to spray them then seed them with a drill. Which is the best way to go about it?

Thanks


----------



## mlappin

Would have to be a hell of a offset disc to handle sod and leave a desirable seed bed. Do you have a stand of alfalfa in them now? If so unless it's a _very_ sparse stand you might run into problems planting alfalfa after alfalfa.

_We_ spray in the fall with 2-4d and roundup, again in the spring then no-till corn, followed by beans, then back to hay.


----------



## rjmoses

I go to wheat in the fall after spraying with Roundup, I spray again in July, maybe a 3rd time, then replant in August. I posted my ground prep step a while back but here's a repeat.:

First, I run over the field with a sub-soiler to break through the hardpan and areas of compaction.

Then I fertilize and lime.

I disc 2-3 times to get a fine seed bed and to level the field.

I run a cultimulcher over it with the teeth down, again to level the field and pack. I may make a second pass with the cultimulcher with the teeth up (or maybe slightly down) to firm up the ground.

I plant using a Brillion seeder I rent from the FSA office.

My thought is that I was want to incorporate the lime and fertilizer (P and K) as much as possible to a depth of at least 6 inches. Lime and potash only move about 1/8-1/4 inch/year when top dressed, so fertilizing before working the ground up spreads it into lower levels faster, gets it working and usable faster.

Then I want a firm seed bed to prevent ruts and ditches developing while the seeds germinate. I want my ground, which is pretty hilly, and rated as Highly Erodable Land, to stay as smooth as possible for the life of the crop so that I am not tearing equipment by hitting holes and ditches.

Ralph


----------



## KCH

I look at it as a two year proposition. In the fall f the first year I will disk the field a couple times with my double offset and get the sod sized as small as possible. And then leave it for the winter. The following spring I'll disk it again then hit it with a field cultivator to dry it up Cultipac or level it then plant a seasonal crop (the past few years have been spring wheat) I transition this way because it allows me to spray out the old alfalfa and all the weeds. Then after harvesting the crop in the fall I disk rip the field and let it set. The following spring I hit it with the field cultivator a couple times to dry it out Level it and plant my alfalfa. I plant with my grain drill and cultipack after.


----------



## hay wilson in TX

With a rotation it is best to follow alfalfa with a large seed crop. say corn. 
It is thought good to plant following a wheat crop. 
These are thought to give you a head start on weed control.

HERE I for 30 years I have plowed out a field at the end of a season, kept the ground fallow the next season and replanted the second fall. For you that might be August.

I assume you have water & irrigate. You might consider following alfalfa with a wheat crop. Fertilize the wheat with all the P, K, &c you think your alfalfa crop will need.

If wind is a problem plant into the wheat stubble with a no-till drill/sod seeder. Otherwise prepare a smooth & clean seed bed and plant in the Fall. 
Unless for your area Spring planting is the more advisable. 
HERE Spring planted alfalfa will miss one probably two cuttings the first season, compared to a fall planting.


----------

